# Cyclocosmia



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

How cool are these!


----------



## 8legpet (Mar 25, 2010)

I WANT SOME!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

wow how bizarre looks like some sort of stamp for those wax seals on olden time letters stuck on their butt :lol2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ebola said:


> wow how bizarre looks like some sort of stamp for those wax seals on olden time letters stuck on their butt :lol2:



Aztec coins..

Apparently there's a legend surrounding them; people who bent down to pick up the Aztec coins would be bitten; the spiders would follow the victim to their resting place and would eat them. Hahaha.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

:lol2: evil little buggers if that was true :devil:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought it was an ornament. Is it real?
If it is, does anyone knnow what the abdomen is used for? A spider wouldnt evolve that for no reason.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> I thought it was an ornament. Is it real?
> If it is, does anyone knnow what the abdomen is used for? A spider wouldnt evolve that for no reason.


It's a real species.

Species of trapdoor spider; they use the abdomen to block the entrance to their burrows.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

found this on wiki 

_*Cyclocosmia*_ or "trapdoor spider" is a genus of spiders in the Ctenizidae family.
The abdomen of spiders in this genus is abruptly truncated and ends in a hardened disc which is strengthened by a system of ribs and grooves. They use this to clog the entrance of their 7 to 15 cm deep vertical burrows when threatened,[1] a phenomenon called phragmosis. Strong spines are located around the edge of the disc. The four spinnerets are found just anterior to it, with the posterior, retractable spinnerets particularly large. _C. ricketti_ females are 28 mm long, with a disc diameter of 16 mm. Only the bottom portion of the burrow is silk lined.[2]
The individual species are separated from each other by the pattern of the abdominal disc, the number of hairs on its seam, and the shape of the spermathecae.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> It's a real species.
> 
> 
> Species of trapdoor spider; they use the abdomen to block the entrance to their burrows.


But whats with the geometric pattern? 
I need to find out more about these, and i need to somehow acquire one. ​


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> But whats with the geometric pattern?
> I need to find out more about these, and i need to somehow acquire one. ​



That I'm not sure of..

But check out the Aztec coins..











Pretty similar!


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Ebola said:


> wow how bizarre looks like some sort of stamp for those wax seals on olden time letters stuck on their butt :lol2:


 Thats exactly what I thought too! LOL


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

great minds :no1:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> That I'm not sure of..
> 
> But check out the Aztec coins..
> 
> ...


So they were luring aztec's by mimicking their coinage then feeding off them? Nature is amazing.
I wonder why they havent evolved to mimic peso's. lol.
Iv tried google but it gives me nothing, but people asking the same questions I want to ask, and gettin no answers.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

I though it was some weird stamp too :whistling2: Blonde moment.
Wouldnt mind aquiring one of these myself either. Whats with the weird pattern though and what is the need for it. I wonder If they had a meeting and come to the conclusion that if they make their bum look like an aztec coin they get more food? Looks like greed and money has got its way into the animal kingdom too!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol the reason there buts are like that is a defense against a type of wasp that likes to plant its babys inside spiders lol there really hard and the Spid plugs its burrow with it and the wasp cant peirce it to incert the eggs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh wow! I'll admit I thought it looked like a stamp too...

I'd heard about these, but I never thought they'd be so beautiful. That's amazing, thanks for showing us mate.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Fantastic.:2thumb:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well my work here is done; now half the Spider population of RFUK have a new piece to add to their collection..


Good luck finding them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

There's some good descriptions and a couple of photos in the "Spiders of China" by Daxiang Song.

Anyone else notice however that the spider was dug out of deep clay and then put on sphagnum? :whistling2:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

From the first photo, I thought it was a fossil.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Staggy could have got hold of some off the import he's just run but its coming in now so its too late i think there ugly as sin personally lol


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

GRB said:


> Anyone else notice however that the spider was dug out of deep clay and then put on sphagnum? :whistling2:


With a very good reason Grant otherwise there would have been nothing to take a picture of, from what I can recall said by those who keep these if set up right your lucky if you get to see a leg or a flash of it's cool arse end once in a blue moon so like most other trap door mygales really :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> Staggy could have got hold of some off the import he's just run but its coming in now so its too late i think there ugly as sin personally lol


Indeed i have 15 of these coming over


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

jesus if i seen that id try pick it up then shit about 30 billion ton of bricks and cry for the rest of my life :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> jesus if i seen that id try pick it up then shit about 30 billion ton of bricks and cry for the rest of my life :lol2:


It's a good job there isn't a 'woos' smiley . :lol2:

Not that I really disagree with you in this case .


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> It's a good job there isn't a 'woos' smiley . :lol2:
> 
> Not that I really disagree with you in this case .


 
:lol2: That thing looks like it actually evolved to kill people lol.


----------

